# Nhs gyno surgery



## PumpingIron

So yeah unfortunately had this for some years now, since I was about 13 ( 20 now )

Not due to anabolic steroids either, just hormonal fluctuations, apparently due to cortecosteroid inhaler interfering with production.

Anyway, i've managed to blag the NHS and get it done for free, just wondering if anyone else has had it done with them and how long I should expect to wait? Also wondering if its possible to get a full gland removal, since they said they dont want to remove too much or it will cause a depression in the nipple? However they did say if the first time didn't look good they would do it a second time aswell.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I'm sure i've posted on this before...

Anyway; I have had 4 NHS operations for gyno spanning 5 years or so. The waiting list is long, the shortest time i waited was 6 months, longest was 18months.

It depends on a lot of factors, how much gyno you have, if its all soft tissue or hard?

Mine was steriod induced and ended up being the size of an A-Cup bra, the first op was lipo which removed a massive amount but no where near enough for it to not notice. The second again was lipo, they removed the same again, (about a tea cup worth) but again not so you would not notice, third op was the same until they finally offered me something else.

I was told that the only way they could remove it all was to do a full or half mastectomy, full mastectomy meant losing my nipples so that was a no go, the second option would mean cutting a half moon shape round the bottom of the nipple lifting it up so they could cut the tissue out rather than sucking it out. I agreed to this as i didn't care about scars just didn't want tits.

Its been about 5 years now since my last op and you wouldn't know, there is a slight indentation on my left one but when my chest is at rest it looks normal, its only when i tense you can see it.

The op takes a few hours depending, my last one took 8 hours and i had to have chest drains, (painfull when they come out, sorry) you'll look bruised and battered for around 4-6 months and wont be able to do any training due to scar tissue underneath, you will also have to wear a compression bandage to keep the shape of the chest from becoming abnormal.

My advice to you would be to have a real good feel in your chest, if its all soft and you cannot feel anything hard, you should be fine with lipo, however if you feel hard lumps, they cannot remove it with lipo alone, you could be chancing a second op.

Good luck, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I had it done on the NHS, mine were like golf balls, mine was done about 12 years ago, they cut away most of the tissue from behind the nipple, all fatty stuff grizzle, i begged the surgeon to do a good shop as i was in very good shape at the time, they did an exellant job, cut on my nipples, you would never no i had it done, took about 6 months for all the scaring to go, i was back training after 2 weeks, never touched gear since, i was extremly sensitive and just looking at gear and my nipples would ache..


----------



## Fat

How did you manage to get it free? Lots are paying 2-8k lol..


----------



## Muscle

I'd also like to know more info please.


----------

